# 3 TV shows about emigration and love



## Marie-Jelle

A TV production company is looking for people who would like to be part of one of the below *TV shows*: 

*Love without Borders* Have you worked in the Netherlands and have fallen in love with a Dutch woman? Is she going to move to and settle in your country in the next few months? Show the ones you have left behind, together with our help, how you are going to build your future together and of course how much you love each other! 

*Getting married abroad* Are you getting married soon with your Dutch partner? And will the marriage take place in your home country? Is it a traditional wedding with all customs belonging to your country? Show your loved ones and the rest of Holland, how special the most beautiful day of your life is going to be!


*Beyond Borders* Are you Dutch and have lived abroad for years? Then we would like to create a nice portrait of your life in your new country. Why did you emigrate and where do you get your energy and strength from to build a new life? Who or what do you miss most? It’s a program about people who build a new life and followed their passion.

If you would like to participate in one of these TV shows and/or want to receive further information, please email us with the following details:

Your story, about your emigration, your future wedding, or your partner that is coming over to settle in your country etc (including pictures and data)

To email: [email protected]

And we will get in contact with you as soon as possible. 
(Of course its allowed to sent this information to someone who might be interested.)


----------

